# need help



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

I need help to locate a LOOK EDH handlebar in 40cm size, can anyone help me to find one ? thanks in advance


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

colnago_ed said:


> I need help to locate a LOOK EDH handlebar in 40cm size, can anyone help me to find one ? thanks in advance


Maybe. I'll check tomorrow.

*[email protected]*


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

If Chas can't find one, I know of an online bike shop in France that sells them. I can find the link for you if you need, but you will have to use an online translator to get you through the checkout if you don't know French. It's a pain in the ass, but if you can't find them anywhere else...

PS Chas, let me know if you happen to stumble across any extra 120mm Look branded carbon stems while you're looking around


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

colnago_ed said:


> I need help to locate a LOOK EDH handlebar in 40cm size, can anyone help me to find one ? thanks in advance


We have a few left in stock. Just to clarify the sizing a little bit, the bar we stock measures 42cm outside to outside, or about 40cm center to center. Any Look dealer should be able to order this for you.

*[email protected]*


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

chas said:


> We have a few left in stock. Just to clarify the sizing a little bit, the bar we stock measures 42cm outside to outside, or about 40cm center to center. Any Look dealer should be able to order this for you.
> 
> *[email protected]*


great, thanks a lot Chas, I can have my new bike out this weekend :lol:


----------

